# Forum Other Languages Greek language  The component фил-

## Antonio1986

The component фил in many Greek words derives from the word filos (φίλος) = friend.
So based on this knowledge we can easily conclude the meaning of the following words:
1. русо*фил* 
2. англо*фил*
3. *фил*ософия: it derives from the word: filos (φίλος) = friend + sofia (σοφία) = wisdom. So literally means friend of wisdom.
4. педо*фил*: it derives from the word: pedi (παιδί) = children + filos (φίλος) = friend.

----------


## diogen_

> The component фил in many Greek words derives from the word filos (φίλος) = friend.
> So based on this knowledge we can easily conclude the meaning of the following words:
> 1. русо*фил* 
> 2. англо*фил*
> 3. *фил*ософия: it derives from the word: filos (φίλος) = friend + sofia (σοφία) = wisdom. So literally means friend of wisdom.
> 4. педо*фил*: it derives from the word: pedi (παιδί) = children + filos (φίλος) = friend.

 So, should I draw the conclusion from your analysis  that педофил  is the real friend of children? ::  
And what meaning of русофоб, англофоб should we conclude? Is it a person who hates Russians (Anglophones)  or is afraid of them? ::

----------


## Antonio1986

> So, should I draw the conclusion from your analysis  that педофил  is the real friend of children? 
> And what meaning of русофоб, англофоб should we conclude? Is it a person who hates Russians (Anglophones)  or is afraid of them?

 Excellent question. 
Акро*фоб*ия, Айлуро*фоб*ия, Некро*фоб*ия, Зоо*фоб*ии, Гомо*фоб*ия (fear of homosexuals), Арахно*фоб*ия ( fear of spiders), юдо*фоб*ия (fear of Jews), англо*фоб* (fear of British) etc
The component фоб derives from the word: f*o*vos (φό*β*ος: In Greek the sound *v* is equivalent with sound *b*), which means fear. 
In Greek the word Педерастия (παιδεραστία) with the word Педофилия (πεδοφιλία) had different meaning.
The word Педерастия derives from the word: paidi + erastis = child + lover.
The first means a person that actually has intercourse with a children while the second means a person that is erotically attracted to children.
Both actions *are* and *should* be criminal offences in all countries of the word (unfortunately this is no true in many African countries) 
"real friend of children" ... *unfortunately* in the ancient Greek times (when the average life expectancy was 28 years old) pedophilia and pederasty were "socially" accepted. But at that time also they were composed very strict rules against pedophiles. 
Socrates the great philosopher was accused for "corrupting young boys" and it was "forced" to commit suicide. 
The truth is that many sexual scientific terms derived from Greek. The answer is simple ... we speak about the first modern civilization in human history. Ancient Greeks were analyzing every aspect of life ... love and sex were not excluded. Now if the word *civilization* is associated with *orgies* ... I am not in the position to analyze this. On this forum I am more concern with the linguistic aspects and not with history.  
I hope my analysis helped. 
I just thought that given that you use all these words ... is good to understand from where they derived, it will help learners of Russian to memorize them more easiliy. But of course it does not mean that they should be translated 100%.  
P.S. "friend of children" ... I would have used more the word: *monster*.

----------


## diogen_

So, in Russian the original meaning of fovos seems to be slightly distorted when we speak about русофобия    

> Русофо́бия (от русо[1] и др.-греч. φόβος — страх) — предвзятое, подозрительное, неприязненное, враждебное отношение к России[2] или/и русским[3]; частный случай ксенофобии[4][5]

 _http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Русофобия_  

> Socrates the great philosopher was accused for "corrupting young boys" and it was "forced" to suicide.

  Interesting, I was taught at uni that “corrupting young boys” meant corrupting their souls, mainly inventing new gods, questioning traditional values, rituals etc, but you assume "literal" corruption.

----------


## Antonio1986

> So, in Russian the original meaning of fovos seems to be slightly distorted when we speak about русофобия   
> _http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Русофобия_
>  Interesting, I was taught at uni that “corrupting young boys” meant corrupting their souls, mainly inventing new gods, questioning traditional values, rituals etc, but you assume "literal" corruption.

 Yes I mean *and* literally.
Plato was homosexual and Socrates either homosexual or/and bisexual (btw bisexuality in ancient Greece was taught and practiced). 
You have a similar story in the case of Thaikovskyi in Russia, who was also forced to commit suicide for his sexual orientation.
The history says that he has in love with his nephew. Russian readers know better.

----------


## diogen_

Thank you Antonio1986,   

> Plato was homosexual and Socrates either homosexual or/and bisexual (btw bisexuality in ancient Greece was *taught* and practiced).

 So, Putin is right as always)).  Homosexuality and bisexuality can be taught and  these are not inborn unalterable qualities of  people. Hence the notorious (for the West) Russian law against its propaganda among children seems to make sense.  
Socrates  had a special wife, btw, "the hardest to get along with of all the women there are.")). There is a good English word for such a person, but I can't recall it at the moment. Xanthippe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## RedFox

OMG, и в этом треде тоже Путин! Он вездесущ.

----------


## Antonio1986

Putin is everywhere and obviously has opinion about everything even Greeks and Greek economy.  
"At one time Alexander the Great decided to conquer Persia in order to resolve these economic issues. Now Greece is no longer able to conquer anyone. It has even been deprived of an opportunity to devaluate its own currency because it doesn't have a national currency. It has no emission either, for lack of an emission centre. There is only one way out -- to directly reduce social spending and increase competitiveness on this basis." - Vladimir Putin.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lvi6EUcKDc4

----------


## diogen_

> OMG, и в этом треде тоже Путин! Он вездесущ.

 "Пятая колонна" наметилась в дискуссии!  ::

----------


## diogen_

> Putin is everywhere and obviously has opinion about everything even Greeks and Greek economy.  
> "At one time Alexander the Great decided to conquer Persia in order to resolve these economic issues. Now Greece is no longer able to conquer anyone. It has even been deprived of an opportunity to devaluate its own currency because it doesn't have a national currency. It has no emission either, for lack of an emission centre. There is only one way out -- to directly reduce social spending and increase competitiveness on this basis." - Vladimir Putin.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lvi6EUcKDc4

 Do you agree with him or not? ::

----------


## Antonio1986

> Do you agree with him or not?

 1. Alexander the Great didn't enter Persia for economic issues ... He was just power thirsty.
2. Greece is true is not longer able to conquer anything or anyone. Perhaps just the hearts of some tourists with it's magnificent landscapes. 
3. Regarding the currency he is 100% correct. Without monetary policy fiscal policy does not work. 
4. Correct about social spending and increase of competitiveness  - Russia has similar problems but Mr. Putin does not do anything about it.
5. In general I like him as a politician. But his economic policy is awful.

----------

